# First Rabbit Kill



## Unknown User (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am new to the forum to get some little help.
I am about to butcher my first meat rabbit for the family. Since my Rabbit Wringer does not arrive yet, I want to do the "classic" way, by using my hands.

Now I have a question about the whole process:

1) When I pull the legs with my hand.. how do I know, how much preassure I have to give?
2) Do you actually feel the break of the spine between your fingers (like veeeery slighty?)? Or do I have to hear a popping sound or so?
3) Are there any other easier ways to get it done?

Thank you for your help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Greetings from germany


----------



## animalmom (Aug 10, 2015)

First off welcome to BYH.  Yes there are easier ways to get the job done.  

The method we use is to take the rabbit out of the cage, lay it's head on a board and hit the head to stun the rabbit, make it unconscious, and then slit the throat.  We tried using the broom method, put a broom handle over the rabbit neck and pull, but that didn't work well for us or the rabbit.

In what ever animal we are butchering: rabbit, chicken, goose, or goat, the goal is always for a quick painless kill.

Good luck with your rabbit.  Tasty eating!


----------



## VickieB (Sep 19, 2015)

What do you use to stun the rabbit with? I've been using the broomstick method, which has worked well, but it does bruise the shoulder meat.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 20, 2015)

I hang by the feet and slit the throat...it's over so quickly, even faster than chickens.  Just a few seconds before they are out.  Then I just remove the head and skin it right there as it hangs by the feet...no mess, no hair on the carcass, done in record time.


----------



## VickieB (Sep 20, 2015)

What do you use to hang them by the feet?


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 20, 2015)

Just pieces of baling twine tied to a nails in a tree.


----------

